# Installation de pygame avec python 3.4



## smog (20 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaite installer pygame pour bosser avec ma version 3.4 de python, MacOS X.8.4
Sur le site de pygame ils s'arrêtent à python 2.7. et je ne peux installer cette version.
J'ai trouvé un lien :
http://florian-berger.de/en/articles/installing-pygame-for-python-3-on-os-x/
Mais je coince très vite ; après avoir installé homebrew, j'essaie de saisir, dans le terminal,
brew install mercurial
Mais il me dit qu'il ne connaît pas cette instruction...
est-ce dans le terminal qu'il faut saisir ceci ? Ailleurs ?
Ma question paraîtra simplette aux connaisseurs mais pour moi c'est du chinois... Je veux juste installer pygame, moi ;-)
Merci pour votre aide !!


----------

